# Interesting guitar builders



## WaltersLondon (May 11, 2011)

I've been chatting with Andy Powers of Taylor Guitars for the last couple hours. No doubt one of the most interesting musicians / craftsman I've ever had the pleasure to meet


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Have any examples?


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

My brother in law`s friend builds guitars...http://www.marcsaumierluthier.com/


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

sneakypete said:


> My brother in law`s friend builds guitars...http://www.marcsaumierluthier.com/


I like the look of those reso's


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Marc Beneteau, Grit Laskin, David Wren, Judy Threet, Michael Heiden, Peter Sawchyn, Shelley Park, Linda Manzer, Michael Dunn, Julian Tubb, Charles Shifflet, Jason Romero, Wyatt Wilkie, Marc Tibault, John MacQuarrie, Ted Thompson, Mario Proulx and it goes on and on. 
there are many many many more in Canada. Every city seems to have a world class maker or two or three. We're bloody lucky.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I really like my George Rizsanyi OM


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I have a Thompson acoustic that I'm very happy with.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Roryfan said:


> I have a Thompson acoustic that I'm very happy with.


Thompsons are GREAT guitars. A friend let me babysit his while he was on a year long vacation. 

*Joshua* *House* is fine builder www.houseguitars.com and real easy to deal with. I'm a repeat customer, plus he lives nearby. 

*Marc Beneteau *is another www.beneteauguitars.com that I like a lot.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

I know here in BC we have so many great builders and here is one of my favs and still loving my MJ Kronbauer








And he was a student of Ted Thompsons till he started to make his own.ship
Oh and while I am at it I should mention the old Hiada Giwai now known as Paragon guitars ( Rob Robusto ) a super great guy to talk with and a fanastic builder and possibly my next guitar might come from him ( my first choice was Tim McKNight but his build list is far to long, he builds double top guitars )
ship a better picture.


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

Any meaningful discussion about interesting builders must include Fred Carlson.
http://www.beyondthetrees.com/
As well as Steven Klein.
http://www.kleinguitars.com/

Unfortunately, I can not afford one of their used examples.

However, I was fortunate to meet Andrew White (the luthier, not the singer-song writer) just as he was coming on the scene. I have three custom builds of his.
Lessons learned on his early guitars have now found their way into his new Goddess series.
http://andrewwhiteguitars.com/


----------



## RandyF (Aug 16, 2012)

checked out the Klein site, very nice. especially like the 6 & 12 string nylon set for $50K. I always seem to like the highest priced stuff the most.


----------

